# Makeup Counter Rudeness - I couldn't BELIEVE this lady!



## BloodMittens (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know if this is in the right forum. Please move if it's not in the right place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!!!

So I was getting a small interview done by the manager of the MAC counter in my Macy's (BTW, yes, she is scedualing me for a demo interview at a store, not there because they do not have an open full time position, she's really sweet too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I was walking around at first, and one of the MA's I know was doing a lady's face for her and was working his butt off because the counter was being slammed by customers. So he waved to me and told me good luck and I went to walk around Macy's with the manager.

When I finished I came back to the counter to buy some wipes and a 3D gloss, I figured I would want one because it is LE. So anyways, I was playing around, while the MA I know was still doing this lady's face, and when he finished, I was near him and the lady looked very very happy with her face. I guess she had scedualed a makeover because of something she said that I can't remember. Then he told her she could look around and see what she liked from the items he used and also showed her the new collections. Then he told her he would be around and to come up to him when she was ready and went up to a few girls and asked them if they needed any help and then to another lady and finally said hello to me and asked how it went. I told him it was good and that I was getting a demo and he told me he was really happy for me. Then, this lady walked right up to him and said "Exccuuuuseeee me! But I would like this." and she pointing to the lipstick rack. He asked her which one and then she told him "Oh geez! Have you not been listening to me!?" then she stormed out, knocking down some eyeshadows with her purse along the way and breaking them. 

I was SO MAD! I helped my MA pick up the eyeshadows and place them on the counter again. He looked so hurt, and he worked really hard on her face and she looked gorgeous. But then again, gorgeous outside, horrible inside I guess.

Long story short, after this was all done I went to the bookstore in the mall to meet up with some friends and we went to the food court. The same lady was there, and she was mingling with some of her friends I guess. She sat close to me and my friends and started talking about how she had "told off the gay guy in the makeup counter after he made her up." she said she "didn't want to buy anything, so she made a scene." and then she started cackling. I had told my friends about the situation and how I couldn't believe someone was so mean to the MA, and that he's so sweet and they told me "Don't go over there, it's not a good idea!"

Welllllll, after a few more minutes of listening to my friends and this lady talk. I got up and walked over to the table they were sitting at, I looked at the lady and said "So, you're proud of being rude to someone who helped you out and didn't charge you a cent to make you look good on his time?"

She looked at me like she couldn't believe I was doing this. But oh, I don't like it when people are rude to workers, MA or not. I hate it, it's rude, it's trashy and it pisses me off! She knew who I was, she'd seen me there twice. I don't think she knew what to say and she didn't say anything, she just stared at me. And then I just said plainly. "Well, next time, think about what you are doing when you are (in a weird voice) "making a scene", because you look horrible while doing it."

And I walked away. I heard her call me a b*tch and a whore and some other lovely names when she passed me by leaving the food court. I might have been a bit b*tchy, but it really ticks me off when someone does that. Because their life is so great that they can't buy one lipgloss or a eyeshadow as a thank you? Or at least tip?

ARGH!

Okay, rant done.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

God I can't imagine someone being that crazy.  Why would someone do something like that?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_God I can't imagine someone being that crazy.  Why would someone do something like that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know people do this to get out of buying something. But I mean, why be rude? Why not just walk away?

Sigh, I hate people like that so muuuuch.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 7, 2007)

Urgh. She sounds awful. I deal with rude people all the time (Work in a shop), yet it still surprises me HOW rude and unthoughtful people can be.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I know people do this to get out of buying something. But I mean, why be rude? Why not just walk away?

Sigh, I hate people like that so muuuuch._

 

They cannot expect someone to work for free, this is their job, their source of income.  They don't want to spend the money then why sign up for a makeover that requires purchase.   I hope karma, or something else, bites her in the ass.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think this kind of treatment to others is becoming more common place to get things for free, to not wait in line, etc.  They are actually proud of their behavior.  That's the sickest part of all.  But, we all effect one another.  So, we all  pay for this behavior in form or another.  It's totally unacceptable.  That was very brave of you to stand up to this woman and tell her that her behavior was atrocious.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow you have moxy girl! Well done for sticking up for the MA and putting that stupid cow in her place. Seriously, not many people would have the guts to do that sort of thing. That is something that she is never going to forget either. It's going to linger there in her subconcious for ever lol...


----------



## banjobama (Aug 7, 2007)

That is so RUDE! Why would she act like that, and not just leave and be nice about it. It bugs me when people lie over stupid stuff and make other peoples job/life harder. Like when people leave their popcorn bucket in the theater and say "it's job security, LOL!" or something. 

Hopefully that lady's eyebrows fall out overnight!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 7, 2007)

You deserve a THANKS for what you did, Karma will come and bite her in the ass!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 7, 2007)

banjobama said:


> That is so RUDE! Why would she act like that, and not just leave and be nice about it. It bugs me when people lie over stupid stuff and make other peoples job/life harder. Like when people leave their popcorn bucket in the theater and say "it's job security, LOL!" or something.
> 
> 
> I work at a high school and you would be amazed at how many students throw trash on the floor and tell me that's what we have custodians for.  I always reply we have paramedics to help people who are injured, but I don't go around stabbing people to give paramedics a job, or set fires to people's homes to give firemen a job.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 7, 2007)

You are one gutsy lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was a total bitch!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

The minute I read that she was making a scene, I knew it was because she didn't want to buy anything.  I have seen people do that dozens of times.   You learn to shrug it off...it's part of the business.  Sometimes, you can get a vibe from the person that they really don't want to buy anything.  Unfortunately for them, the MA will spend less time and less effort on their makeup. 

Here's the thing:  the people at the counter will remember her..so the next time she wants an appointment, they will spend maybe 20 minutes on her makeup, if that long.  People like her forget that idiots are never forgotten!

good for you for telling her off...she's a jerk.


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

Good for you for speaking up!  I admire your courage, I hate it when people think they are getting away with bad behavior because no one is brave enough to call them out on it.  Bravo to you!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_The minute I read that she was making a scene, I knew it was because she didn't want to buy anything. I have seen people do that dozens of times. You learn to shrug it off...it's part of the business. Sometimes, you can get a vibe from the person that they really don't want to buy anything. Unfortunately for them, the MA will spend less time and less effort on their makeup. 

Here's the thing: the people at the counter will remember her..so the next time she wants an appointment, they will spend maybe 20 minutes on her makeup, if that long. People like her forget that idiots are never forgotten!

good for you for telling her off...she's a jerk._

 





 totally, as this is what i was about to write... stupid her, because she won't be able to come back to the counter and get good service!






good job! gutsy!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 7, 2007)

That lady sounds rotten! You did a good thing!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 7, 2007)

KARMA will get to her.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 7, 2007)

*Oh, thank GOD you said something. The whole time I was reading your post I was thinking "Please tell me she told that bitch off".  Good for you. People need to be told when they behave like assh-les.  It's cool you said it in front of her friends, too....the old bitch deserves to be humiliated. It's terrible what those poor M.A.'s have to deal with....On behalf of all the nice people in the world...THANK YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it's ridiculous she thought it was appropriate to destroy (even if it were accidentally) store property and be a huge bitch just because she didn't want to spend money. WTF is wrong with people? If you really didn't want to spend anything, just tell the MA that you're going to see what the makeup looks like in daylight, how it reacts to your skin, and you want to think about it.

And you're being too kind calling her a lady. A lady does not treat kind people like trash


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 7, 2007)

what a b*tch. she will defintely get whats coming to her.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Oh, thank GOD you said something. The whole time I was reading your post I was thinking "Please tell me she told that bitch off".  Good for you. People need to be told when they behave like assh-les.  It's cool you said it in front of her friends, too....the old bitch deserves to be humiliated. It's terrible what those poor M.A.'s have to deal with....On behalf of all the nice people in the world...THANK YOU!!!!!!*_

 
Lol. When I get mad, I go on a war path, no joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wish she could have been blessed with common sense not to do something like that and just be normal so I wouldn't have had to do that. But I'm asking too much I think from retail society these days. No one wants to do anything anymore, I've seen people leave my store because there was one, ONE person infront of them in line, so they freaked and left.

Weird.

Yeah, I didn't know whether to call her a lady or a girl cus she looked like she was 23 or so, so older than me = lady. Maybe I should have said woman or orge. Orge sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, when people treat people like crap for no reason, it just boils in me, I hate it. She'll probably never go to that counter again, and personally, I think they're better off losing her as a customer. 

Oh, and I bought extra stuff while I was there for my MA to try and makeup for his loss in time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only went in for wipes and I left with 3 Paint Pots, Bulk Wipes, 3D gloss and a 224 Brush.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't really understand, but why did she have to make a scene just to get out of buying something (sorry never had a makeover done before)?? Can't you just say "Thanks for the great job, but I really don't feel like buying something this time, I'm sorry" or something like that??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you like.. HAVE to buy something? I know you should.. but can you not tip them or something??

Sorry I'm a newb..


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 7, 2007)

That was really sweet of you to take up for him. Some people are something else. Poor guy


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_I don't really understand, but why did she have to make a scene just to get out of buying something (sorry never had a makeover done before)?? Can't you just say "Thanks for the great job, but I really don't feel like buying something this time, I'm sorry" or something like that??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you like.. HAVE to buy something? I know you should.. but can you not tip them or something??

Sorry I'm a newb.._

 
If it's scheduled, you're supposed to buy so many dollars worth of product, I believe. It's not that bad of a deal.

And good manners should be standard, no matter what. Being a bitch and then breaking store property is truly uncalled for. It sickens me she got pleasure out of it, pleasure enough to brag. I log my share of complaints but even when they're justified (and in this case, that woman was not justified at all), I don't have fun with them or brag about it


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 7, 2007)

You freaking rock for standing up to her!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_I don't really understand, but why did she have to make a scene just to get out of buying something (sorry never had a makeover done before)?? Can't you just say "Thanks for the great job, but I really don't feel like buying something this time, I'm sorry" or something like that??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you like.. HAVE to buy something? I know you should.. but can you not tip them or something??

Sorry I'm a newb.._

 
People just tend to be really inconsiderate of the fact that we do have demanding sales goals and if we are spending 30-45+ minutes on you and you are in there with no intentions of buying something it's just pretty much f-ed up on your part. That is a good chunk of time we could be using to work towards our goals in order to continue to keep our jobs. If you don't make your goals, it's not good.
It's never a free service, it's at least a service we provide to help people decide which items they would like to purchase. People take an unbelieveable amount of advantage of it and it's so lousy and inconsiderate.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

you did the right thing =) i would of done the same!


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_The minute I read that she was making a scene, I knew it was because she didn't want to buy anything.  I have seen people do that dozens of times.   You learn to shrug it off...it's part of the business.  Sometimes, you can get a vibe from the person that they really don't want to buy anything.  Unfortunately for them, the MA will spend less time and less effort on their makeup. 

Here's the thing:  the people at the counter will remember her..so the next time she wants an appointment, they will spend maybe 20 minutes on her makeup, if that long.  People like her forget that idiots are never forgotten!

good for you for telling her off...she's a jerk._

 
Exactly...20 minutes is pushing it, though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe 10 minutes?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Exactly...20 minutes is pushing it, though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe 10 minutes?_

 
You're right...20 minutes is TOO much time!


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Can't you just say "Thanks for the great job, but I really don't feel like buying something this time, I'm sorry" or something like that??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because "gee thanks, but I'm just not into buying anything today" doesn't help someone meet their sales targets. If someone has just spent 40 minutes with you when they could have been helping 15 other people and bringing in 15 lots of, say, 3UPT/$50AS (ballpark figures, that's at the low end of the scale) and you go 'haha, sucks to be in retail' and walk out, you've just trashed their sales figures.

If you have no intention of buying anything, let the MA know. It means we can give you a five minute mini-makeover and give you a dose of great one-on-one interaction, but not invest all our time into a dud sale.

I know everyone thinks we're happy little fairies who wave our make-up brushes and receive wages in the form of glitter and happiness, but we're actually there to make money for the company. Don't needlessly waste our time, that's just being a jerkoff.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

unfortunately, that's retail.

it was good of you to say something to her, though.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2007)

I am glad you said something to that bitch.  If you get a makeover done, buy something.  The MAs spend their time on you and do a great job.  The least you can do is buy a few things and treat them with respect.  I never schedule a make over unless i am able to spend at least £100 because it isn't fair to spend all that time on me when they could be helping other people.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 14, 2007)

with everyone's opinions.

Customers always give the employess a hard time. I know because one time this three ladies came in my work place laughig, giggling, joking around so loud that one lady knocked something over and it broke. It was a babyshower figerines that comes wit a baby bottle. It costs about $14.99 right? Well, the boss man was like you have to pay that since you broke it. She was like I didn't break anything and I'm like I heard something broke you know. My boss went to see what had broke and the baby head had entirely broke off the body.. It looked about funny too, but yeah back to my point. He first charged her $14.99 original price... My boss was like ok I'm just gonna charge you $12.00 and she still didn't want it. So my boss was like ok $10.00 and she still didn't want to pay so he was like you can't leave until you pay for it m'am. She was like I didn't mean to break it... It just fell.. wth right? So my boss called the cop and 2 cops cars came and guess what? She called her own cop too lol... That's why we had 2 cops that came... The cops was like she don't have to pay for it since it was an accident. My boss was like if she don't pay then im losing money and I have to put my own money out for something I didn't break you know.. Omg! It went on for like an hour so she *finally *DECIDED to pay $10 after all.. Crazy huh?! before that she was like I only have $5 lol...

I caught two different ladies trying to get away from the mexican pedestals/pottery pricing.

First, this lady bought this flower vase thingy, and this swan thingy where you can leave flowers in there right? Well, when my boss rang her up $29.99 and I'm like that's not right... She was distracting my boss asking him questions.. She had the flower vase sitting inside the swan making it one WHOLE piece. So I know that she knew that he didn't ring her up the other 29.99 item so she was like mom hurry we gotta leave.. She left the store already.. Boss went to the bathroom so I rang the mother and asked her is she with you?! I'm like I think he didn't ring her up the other item she was like oh i don't know. So about 30mins later the mother came back and asked for me. She was like here's $32.00 for the other thing. I explained it to my boss and he was like Oh I thought it was together.. Im guessing the mother told the daughter that I asked her about it. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This other lady bought a lot of stuff from my work place and she was like do I get discount  and etc... My boss was like maybe on Mexican pottery only... So she went to grab something that was worth about 59.99, but then when came up to the register she gave me the price sticker and I'm like I know we don't price this we take a tag and tie them with a ribbon you know. I was about to ring her up, but I was giving my co worker the signal that go cut the tag and she was trying to cover the price haha.. Shit funny! We was like this is $59.99 not $29.99. BUSTED!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 She bought it still though hahahhaa...

I'll have more ASAP!!!


----------



## n3crolust (Aug 15, 2007)

i hate people as rude and inconsiderate as she is...
good job telling her off. :]


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 15, 2007)

wow...i dont know you..but im proud of you for standing up to her....i guarantee she will think about what she did because of what you said...your awesome for standing up for your ma...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_





 with everyone's opinions.

Customers always give the employess a hard time. I know because one time this three ladies came in my work place laughig, giggling, joking around so loud that one lady knocked something over and it broke. It was a babyshower figerines that comes wit a baby bottle. It costs about $14.99 right? Well, the boss man was like you have to pay that since you broke it. She was like I didn't break anything and I'm like I heard something broke you know. My boss went to see what had broke and the baby head had entirely broke off the body.. It looked about funny too, but yeah back to my point. He first charged her $14.99 original price... My boss was like ok I'm just gonna charge you $12.00 and she still didn't want it. So my boss was like ok $10.00 and she still didn't want to pay so he was like you can't leave until you pay for it m'am. She was like I didn't mean to break it... It just fell.. wth right? So my boss called the cop and 2 cops cars came and guess what? She called her own cop too lol... That's why we had 2 cops that came... The cops was like she don't have to pay for it since it was an accident. My boss was like if she don't pay then im losing money and I have to put my own money out for something I didn't break you know.. Omg! It went on for like an hour so she *finally *DECIDED to pay $10 after all.. Crazy huh?! before that she was like I only have $5 lol...

I caught two different ladies trying to get away from the mexican pedestals/pottery pricing.

First, this lady bought this flower vase thingy, and this swan thingy where you can leave flowers in there right? Well, when my boss rang her up $29.99 and I'm like that's not right... She was distracting my boss asking him questions.. She had the flower vase sitting inside the swan making it one WHOLE piece. So I know that she knew that he didn't ring her up the other 29.99 item so she was like mom hurry we gotta leave.. She left the store already.. Boss went to the bathroom so I rang the mother and asked her is she with you?! I'm like I think he didn't ring her up the other item she was like oh i don't know. So about 30mins later the mother came back and asked for me. She was like here's $32.00 for the other thing. I explained it to my boss and he was like Oh I thought it was together.. Im guessing the mother told the daughter that I asked her about it. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This other lady bought a lot of stuff from my work place and she was like do I get discount  and etc... My boss was like maybe on Mexican pottery only... So she went to grab something that was worth about 59.99, but then when came up to the register she gave me the price sticker and I'm like I know we don't price this we take a tag and tie them with a ribbon you know. I was about to ring her up, but I was giving my co worker the signal that go cut the tag and she was trying to cover the price haha.. Shit funny! We was like this is $59.99 not $29.99. BUSTED!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 She bought it still though hahahhaa...

I'll have more ASAP!!!_

 
does the store you work at has a sign that said "You break it, you bought it"?


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_does the store you work at has a sign that said "You break it, you bought it"?_

 
Yupp! Every where in the store there's a sign. Some chick broke something and left the store.. My boss watched it on his laptop and homegirl ran when that shit broke.... It was funny when he was rewinding it hahaha... You see everything slow motion like and she was walking backwards...


----------



## luckycharms07 (Nov 27, 2007)

I second Bernedette... people think they can just get things for free... ps. nothing is free in this life! and if the MA's are doing it for free comes from their hart and trully want to help the costumer pick out some nice colors from the racks
good job at putting that thing in her place, she must not be a very happy pos (piece of s**t)


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 27, 2007)

i think it's awesome that you called her out. that bitch deserves every nasty bit of karma that comes her way!!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_They cannot expect someone to work for free, this is their job, their source of income.  They don't want to spend the money then why sign up for a makeover that requires purchase.   I hope karma, or something else, bites her in the ass._

 
As far as I remember, MAC no longer requires a minimum purchase to get a makeover.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Exactly...20 minutes is pushing it, though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe 10 minutes?_

 
Just give her clown makeup next time she comes in.  

Oh i'm sorry, I thought you wanted Sushi Flower on one eye and Electric Eel on the other.  My mistake!


----------



## frocher (Nov 27, 2007)

..........


----------



## FREYA (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Long story short, after this was all done I went to the bookstore in the mall to meet up with some friends and we went to the food court. The same lady was there, and she was mingling with some of her friends I guess. She sat close to me and my friends and started talking about how she had "told off the gay guy in the makeup counter after he made her up." she said she "didn't want to buy anything, so she made a scene." and then she started cackling. I had told my friends about the situation and how I couldn't believe someone was so mean to the MA, and that he's so sweet and they told me "Don't go over there, it's not a good idea!"

And I walked away. I heard her call me a b*tch and a whore and some other lovely names when she passed me by leaving the food court. I might have been a bit b*tchy, but it really ticks me off when someone does that. Because their life is so great that they can't buy one lipgloss or a eyeshadow as a thank you? Or at least tip?

Okay, rant done._

 

How did you *NOT* throw a drink in her face?

As soon as I heard her talk about "getting over on the gay guy" (as if telling someone who is gay off is some major accomplishment? What a homophobic POS (it makes me want to punch her in the face!!) I would have tossed a nice large soda in her face, that way she could really enjoy her newly made up face. 

What an a**hole. I wish I could have told her off with you. Hurrah!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 28, 2007)

that is so rude! But i love you for saying that to her! I Can't stand it when people are rude but I never speak up.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 28, 2007)

YOU GO GIRL!!! I freaking hate shady people like that. Probably think she can run all over people.  I'm glad theres people like you who stand up for others!!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I think the policy differs from counter to counter.  However, to take time away from an MA, who often needs to make a goal in order to keep her job, with no intention of buying something is selfish and wrong in my opinion._

 
Pretty sure it's counter wide from corporate.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I know the MA's at my counter's all hated the change because of the time they _feel_ they waste doing makeovers for people who just want their makeup done up nice before they go to a party, and have no intention of buying anything.  Since the minimum purchase to get a makeover was eliminated.  But thats sales...  Sometimes you spend a lot of time on a customer for them to say, "Let me think about it."  

TBH, I wonder if MAC, and their MA's makes more money now that the minimum purchase for a makeover is gone.  Since while you do end up doing makeovers for people who don't want to buy.  You also end up doing makeovers for people who previously would have never sat down in the chair because they had to spend to get a seat, and they end up buying product once they see it on their face.  Think of the clothing you have bought that you were just "trying on to see how it looks" but had to have once you saw how good you looked in it.  Would you have tried it on if there was a minimum $15.00 purchase to use the dressing room?  So maybe not haveing a minimum purchase is better on the whole.  Even if there are people who take advantage of it.


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

.......


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I feel there should be a minimum purchase if you spend 30+ minutes of an MA's time.  They need to make goals to keep their jobs.  If you want to look nice for a party or special occasion then they should realize that they need to pay for that service. That is time taken away from making goals that they need to meet to remain employed.  You are also taking away products from the makeover, so you are not losing money.  You are just compensating the MA for his or her time.  I guess it is a matter of courtesy imo._

 
I think it's a sales person's dream that every person they spent time trying to sell, spent some money on something hehe.

TBH I don't see why a makeover that someone schedules in advance should be free.  Since their going specifically for a makeover first, MAC purchases 2nd.  Your right, the MA should be compensated for their time with eigther a pre-pay, or a purchase.

But if the MA puts you in a chair while they are selling you on product and does a makeover on you that you didn't specifically come to the counter for, I don't think anyone should feel obligated to compensate that MA for their time in that situation.


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

......


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_But if the MA puts you in a chair while they are selling you on product and does a makeover on you that you didn't specifically come to the counter for, I don't think anyone should feel obligated to compensate that MA for their time in that situation._

 
Or instead of wasting their time you can  say, firmly but politely, "Thank you but no thank you. I'm not interested in this." when it starts, and let them move on to someone who will actually spend money.


----------



## COBI (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_...doing makeovers for people who just want their makeup done up nice before they go to a party, and have no intention of buying anything._

 
Wow, as I read these posts, I am taken aback that people actually do this.  Where do they get the idea that it is a free makeup artist for them?  I would never think of expecting or even asking a counter MA to do my makeup for a special event while they were working the counter. 

That being said, there are many an MA that I would consider asking to do makeup for a fee for special events, but I wouldn't expect it to be during their other job.  I certainly wouldn't expect them to provide the service for free at the counter or not.  It is one thing to try a color; it is completely different to say "hey, I'm going out, make me look hot."


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Or instead of wasting their time you can  say, firmly but politely, "Thank you but no thank you. I'm not interested in this." when it starts, and let them move on to someone who will actually spend money._

 
How do you know your not interested in it until you've seen it on you?  Especially if it's a new product that you don't have expierence with yet?

Lots of sales are made by offering products to people that they didn't intend to purchase when they came into your store.  And as a good sales person, you have to assume, and treat everyone like they are a buyer.  Employees at MAC are sales people first, MA's second.  Putting product on people is just part of their pitch.

I still stand by my original point.  If you schedule a makeover, it's good manners to compensate your MA, regardless if the store requires it or not.  If the MA is giving you a makeover as part of their pitch to sell you on new products, compensation is optional.  Especially since if they did a good job selling you on the products, chances are your going to WANT to buy them.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_How do you know your not interested in it until you've seen it on you?  Especially if it's a new product that you don't have expierence with yet?

Lots of sales are made by offering products to people that they didn't intend to purchase when they came into your store.  And as a good sales person, you have to assume, and treat everyone like they are a buyer.  Employees at MAC are sales people first, MA's second.  Putting product on people is just part of their pitch.

I still stand by my original point.  If you schedule a makeover, it's good manners to compensate your MA, regardless if the store requires it or not.  If the MA is giving you a makeover as part of their pitch to sell you on new products, compensation is optional.  Especially since if they did a good job selling you on the products, chances are your going to WANT to buy them._

 
Whatever justification works for you.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Whatever justification works for you._

 
You must buy everything the telemarketers offer you too huh?  Since you have to compensate them for their time right?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You must buy everything the telemarketers offer you too huh?  Since you have to compensate them for their time right?_

 
Not at all. But it doesn't take a full makeover to realize you do or don't want a product.


That said, be very very glad I'm not manager of a store you'd ever frequent. I would remember you. And, I'd make sure none of my associates ever spent more than 2.8 minutes assisting you with whatever you needed. You wouldn't be worth the time.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Not at all. But it doesn't take a full makeover to realize you do or don't want a product.


That said, be very very glad I'm not manager of a store you'd ever frequent. I would remember you. And, I'd make sure none of my associates ever spent more than 2.8 minutes assisting you with whatever you needed. You wouldn't be worth the time._

 
Yes because i never spend more than a few hundred each time I go to MAC...  I'm *such* a bad customer. :rollseyes:  I'm more like the kind of customer every MA wants to get, because when I do go to MAC I dont just buy 1 pot from a collection, I buy the whole thing.  You'd make a terrible manager Shimmer.  You ASSUME, way to much.  And in sales, thats just lost opportunity.

And makeover is a completely subjective term.

It could be something as simple as a few minutes putting on eyemakeup because I'm not even remoteley interetsed in foundation/blush/lipglass.  To a full face.  And it's not like MA's don't encourage their customers to try on more and more makeup.  If you go in to try on a new type of foundation, more often than not they start offering to do your eyes and cheeks and lips.  They offered, who am I to say no?  Maybe i'll buy it maybe I won't.  Thats a risk you take as a MA, when you choose to offer a customer a product they didn't ask for.  But in the end, chances are you'll make more sales that way.

Sales people should never expect to make a sale on every customer they pitch.  Thats just silly to expect your customers to always buy from you every time you offer a product.  Do you buy every shoe, the person in the women's shoe department puts on your foot?  They *ALWAYS* come out with 1-2 more styles of shoe in addition to the one you asked to try on.  Or do you purchase every car you testdrive?  

Why is makeup any different?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yes because i never spend more than a few hundred each time I go to MAC...  I'm *such* a bad customer. :rollseyes:  I'm more like the kind of customer every MA wants to get, because when I do go to MAC I dont just buy 1 pot from a collection, I buy the whole thing.  You'd make a terrible manager Shimmer.  You ASSUME, way to much.  And in sales, thats just lost opportunity.

And makeover is a completely subjective term.

It could be something as simple as a few minutes putting on eyemakeup because I'm not even remoteley interetsed in foundation/blush/lipglass.  To a full face.  And it's not like MA's don't encourage their customers to try on more and more makeup.  If you go in to try on a new type of foundation, more often than not they start offering to do your eyes and cheeks and lips.  They offered, who am I to say no?  Maybe i'll buy it maybe I won't.  Thats a risk you take as a MA, when you choose to offer a customer a product they didn't ask for.  But in the end, chances are you'll make more sales that way.

Sales people should never expect to make a sale on every customer they pitch.  Thats just silly to expect your customers to always buy from you every time you offer a product.  Do you buy every shoe, the person in the women's shoe department puts on your foot?  They *ALWAYS* come out with 1-2 more styles of shoe in addition to the one you asked to try on.  Or do you purchase every car you testdrive?  

Why is makeup any different?_

 
Don't get mad at ME. I'm only saying how I as a manager would handle you as a customer. No need to be defensive (which you very  much are). 

You're in your mid 20s, no college education, living alone in a decent place in LA, making enough money to cover all your bills plus pay for your car plus save up and "scrimp and save every dime except the necessities" to cover a 40K dollar cosmetic surgery that you have yet to show anyone, and now you're saying you can afford all that PLUS go into MAC and drop "a few hundred dollars everytime" you go? Wow. I bet there are women on this board who would love to live the life you've created. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






All that aside, managers, and makeup artists, remember customers like you, and for me, in the position as manager of the stores I've been manager of, you're not worth my, or my sales associate's, time. You're more than welcome to go to another place of business to waste their time, mine and my SA's is more valuable, and dealing with a problem customer isn't worth the effort. The loss in business from other customers who get tired of waiting while Sally SelfEntitled is being difficult, as well as the lasting impression Sally makes on those people, isn't worth the money. Trust me, I've sent people marching down the road, telling them where the next place of business who may be more accommodating is, and I have no regrets for that, because it let me and my girls help people who wanted to be there.

Your comparison isn't valid because you're talking about unsolicited attempts (phone calls).  

No, you're not beholden to buy anything from a M/A or from a shoe salesman or a car salesman or whatever other far reaching comparison your little brain can come up with next, but they certainly aren't beholden to waste their time on a customer who isn't really interested either. Provide good service, yes. Waste time, no,  most certainly not. (Not when working with/for me, at least.)

And, I stand by my original statement in response to:
 Quote:

  But if the MA puts you in a chair while they are selling you on product and does a makeover on you that you didn't specifically come to the counter for, I don't think anyone should feel obligated to compensate that MA for their time in that situation.  
 
If you're not interested and didn't ask for the full makeover, don't sit there for it.  There's certainly nothing wrong with telling an associate "Hey, I don't want the makeover thing, please let me  look around and if I find anything I'm either interested in or have questions about, I'll call you over here when I see you're not busy helping someone else."  They're not twisting your arm, and they're not body slamming you into the chair. Put on your grown up panties and say "No thanks" if it's not something you want.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ and now you're saying you can afford all that PLUS go into MAC and drop "a few hundred dollars everytime" you go?_

 
You can dig through the hauls section for the few time's i've bothered posting my hauls.  Oh but right i made up all that too.  And Shimmer, maybe it's just the fact you live in texas, but a few hundred isn't exactly a lot of money sweetheart.

 Quote:

  All that aside, managers, and makeup artists, remember customers like you,  
 
Yeh, they remember the comission they made off me last time and look forward to my next purchase.  Sales people are always nice and sweet when they know their making a sale, and not, "wasting their time" as you put it.

 Quote:

  Your comparison isn't valid because you're talking about unsolicited attempts (phone calls).  
 
Not all telemarketing is unsolicited.  Wrong again Shim =(  Notice a trend here yet?  Lots of telemarketing is inbound.

 Quote:

  No, you're not beholden to buy anything from a M/A or from a shoe salesman or a car salesman or whatever other far reaching comparison your little brain can come up with next, but they certainly aren't beholden to waste their time on a customer who isn't really interested either. Provide good service, yes. Waste time, no,  most certainly not. (Not when working with/for me, at least.)  
 
And please, tell me exactly how you as the "ALL KNOWING MANAGER" know what customers are interested, and which one's are not?  You know whats really cute, I've managed sales too.  And by far, the WORST sales people, were the ones who refused to offer product to a customer because they thought they didn't want it.  And they best ones, offered additional product to every customer, and didn't assume they were only in the store to buy a replacement for the onr engraved eyeliner they asked for.  It's called overcomming objections.  Maybe you should teach your SA's about it some time.  Just because someone says they don't want something initially, doesn't mean they won't buy it.  Saying no is a typical "automatic" response every customer gives when approached by a sales person to buy something they didn't ask for.

SalesPerson:  Can i help you find anything?

Customer:  No, just looking.

Sound familiar?  Just because their "just looking" doesn't mean they aren't looking to buy something.  People go in stores for a reason, and generally, it's to spend money.  Complicated, I know, that a customer would want to buy something.

 Quote:

  And, I stand by my original statement in response to:

If you're not interested and didn't ask for the full makeover, don't sit there for it.  There's certainly nothing wrong with telling an associate "Hey, I don't want the makeover thing, please let me  look around and if I find anything I'm either interested in or have questions about, I'll call you over here when I see you're not busy helping someone else."  They're not twisting your arm, and they're not body slamming you into the chair. Put on your grown up panties and say "No thanks" if it's not something you want.  
 
Maybe I want it, maybe I don't.  I won't know until after I've seen all the product if it's something I want to buy or not.  If I wanted to shop for product w/out trying it on, I would buy from maccosmetics.com  And please tell my why I should turn down trying on a new product if a MA helping me offers it?  I like trying on new makeup.  Again, maybe i'll buy it maybe I won't.  If the MA is good, and offering me products that go well with my skin, chances are, if she does a good job with the application, she will make a sale.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_typical raerae blather_

 
Ok. :shrug:


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Ok. :shrug:_

 
I know hun.  It's difficult to refute common sense.  I'll train you whenever you want though.  We can do your first sale together.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I know hun.  It's difficult to refute common sense.  I'll train you whenever you want though.  We can do your first sale together._

 
:shrug: Ok.


If you ever somehow manage to display a semblance of intelligence, common sense, wit, charm, social grace, ability, capability, beauty, or credibility, we may be able to talk. Until then, my mother always told me, never get into a battle of wits with an unarmed person, and you, my dear, are woefully unarmed.

So, that said, go back to lurking, and making inane, rude, and sometimes intentionally inflammatory statements, as you always do. That's all you're really equipped for.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_:shrug: Ok.


If you ever somehow manage to display a semblance of intelligence, common sense, wit, charm, social grace, ability, capability, beauty, or credibility, we may be able to talk. Until then, my mother always told me, never get into a battle of wits with an unarmed person, and you, my dear, are woefully unarmed.

So, that said, go back to lurking, and making inane, rude, and sometimes intentionally inflammatory statements, as you always do. That's all you're really equipped for._

 
Remember Shimmer.  The customer is always right!

And realistically, the one who typically stokes every fire in these threads is you sweetheart.  You've managed to completely de-rail this one.  Would you prefer a gold star?  Or a cookie for your efforts.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 28, 2007)

What a horrible nasty woman.  Serious high five to you for stickin it to her.  If she ever wants another makeover, tell her to go to hell.  No one should have to put up with that kind of attitute from someone.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

Raerae said:


> Remember Shimmer. The customer is always right!
> quote]
> 
> perhaps in some other dimension of the universe is the customer always right...but here, that bitch's behavior was inexcusable.  the customer may frequently be right...but i'm not going to bend over backwards to help someone who feels like she walks on water and her sh*t don't stink (that's if i still worked in c/s...can't wait to see how that compares to being a lawyer).


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

purrtykitty said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raerae*
> 
> ...


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

well, the statement, "The customer is always right," kinda implies that the customer is right in every aspect...including abhorrent behavior.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_well, the statement, "The customer is always right," kinda implies that the customer is right in every aspect...including abhorrent behavior._

 
That was more of a allusion to a fun rant filled thread that Shimmer had posted the other week.  It really didn't have much to do with the original topic, and more to do with the de-railment that she turned the thread into.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

My point was, and still is, that the majority of the time when a customer goes in to MAC, she's got some kind of an idea of what she wants, and whether she plans on spending any money at all. One doesn't need a full 45 minute face makeover to decide whether she likes an eyeshadow or not, and one doesn't need a vast amount of time from an artist unless she's just completely unaware of the product line, which does happen. THAT said, there's not an artist in MAC's employ who is going to strongarm a customer into a chair. Be a bit pushy? Yes, that's part of sales, but there's nothing compelling a customer to sit for a full makeover, knowing fully well the customer isn't going to spend a dime.
MAC puts all of its products out for sampling. A customer is generally welcomed to ask questions and receive assistance on sanitization etc., but there's still no need to take up an artist's time if there's no intent to buy. A customer can say no, and SHOULD, if the customer isn't going to commit to buy anything.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Be a bit pushy? Yes, that's part of sales, but there's nothing compelling a customer to sit for a full makeover, knowing fully well the customer isn't going to spend a dime._

 
Maybe she was afraid to say no, some people just lack confidence.  So when the MA asked her, she just went along with it.  Or maybe she said no, and the MA still insisted on trying the product on her, so rather than argue with the MA, she said yes.  Maybe she needs approval from her husband before she can buy, and plans on comming back the next day to purchase if he says yes to her new look.  There are lots of VALID reasons why someone could end up in a chair for a short or long period of time, with no intention of buying anything at that exact moment.  Do some take advantage of the service?  YES.  The original poster gave us a clear example.  But there are other perfectly valid reasons why someone could end up in the chair w/out intending to purchase.  Assuming that everyone who gets a makeover, however big or small, and doesn't buy anything, is taking advantage of the MA is just wrong.

 Quote:

  A customer can say no, and SHOULD, if the customer isn't going to commit to buy anything.  
 
Who's to say they won't change their mind once in the chair?  I'm sure plenty of MA's can attest to customers who originally were not planning on buying anything, but then changed their mind once they saw how good they looked.

Edit:  Your point's aren't wrong Shimmer.  But there not the only correct ones.


----------



## nunu (Nov 28, 2007)

Raerae hun, you only brought the custmer is always right statement just to annoy Shimmer, it's obvious. But Shimmer doesn't have a little brain like yours. 
People like you just want attention and thats why you pick up arguements and thats why you try to be different.  You just want the attention. But Shimmer was right you make a big seen then disappear for a week and then come back to lash out again!
God how fun for you!
And read the title of this thread hun, it's got nothing to do with your "the customer is always right" statement!! It's to do with how bitchy and rude the customer is!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Raerae hun, you only brought the custmer is always right statement just to annoy Shimmer, it's obvious._

 
Thanks for clearing that up for the entire forum.  Where would we be without you providing cliffnotes to everyone on as you pointed out, the "obvious."

 Quote:

  People like you just want attention and thats why you pick up arguements and thats why you try to be different.  You just want the attention.  
 
I didn't pick a fight in this thread.  Perhaps you should skip back to post #52, you missed it.

 Quote:

  Shimmer was right you make a big seen then disappear for a week and then come back to lash out again!  
 
It was thanksgiving sweetie.  Try spending it with your family instead of hitting refresh on your browser.  And your right, I don't comment on or read every thread.  Interesting threads don't get posted every day yah know.  Well they did, but I stopped posting them.

 Quote:

  And read the title of this thread hun, it's got nothing to do with your "the customer is always right" statement!! It's to do with how bitchy and rude the customer is!  
 
Perhaps you should pay attention to the direction the thread went.  The part about the bitchy customer was done back on page 2.  Would you like me to write up a table of contents?


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's great that BloodMittens stood up to this rude lady - people like that need to be called out on their behaviour or they just keep acting like jerks.


----------



## clamster (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_You deserve a THANKS for what you did, Karma will come and bite her in the ass!_

 
Yeah totally agree! What a bi-atch!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thanks for clearing that up for the entire forum. Where would we be without you providing cliffnotes to everyone on as you pointed out, the "obvious."



I didn't pick a fight in this thread. Perhaps you should skip back to post #52, you missed it.



It was thanksgiving sweetie. Try spending it with your family instead of hitting refresh on your browser. And your right, I don't comment on or read every thread. Interesting threads don't get posted every day yah know. Well they did, but I stopped posting them.



Perhaps you should pay attention to the direction the thread went. The part about the bitchy customer was done back on page 2. Would you like me to write up a table of contents?_

 
ok don't get worked up about it! Relax, remember to breath!! first of all i read all of the thread, people have to stick to the subject and not get out of it! Second of all im not in the US to celebrate thanksgiving, i don't celebrate thanksgiving nor does my family so maybe you should get your facts straight first before you respond!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You must buy everything the telemarketers offer you too huh? Since you have to compensate them for their time right?_

 
MMMMM no! No one rings up a telemarketer and says "Hey, what's good? What have you got that can change my life?" 
People go in to a store, that shows interest and willingness on THEIR part.  By allowing someone to apply a product on them and truly invade their personal space by their choice shows even more interest.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thanks for clearing that up for the entire forum.  Where would we be without you providing cliffnotes to everyone on as you pointed out, the "obvious."



I didn't pick a fight in this thread.  Perhaps you should skip back to post #52, you missed it.



It was thanksgiving sweetie.  Try spending it with your family instead of hitting refresh on your browser.  And your right, I don't comment on or read every thread.  Interesting threads don't get posted every day yah know.  Well they did, but I stopped posting them.



Perhaps you should pay attention to the direction the thread went.  The part about the bitchy customer was done back on page 2.  Would you like me to write up a table of contents?_

 
Tread lightly.  There's no need for the personal attacks and rudeness.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

  Wow, as I read these posts, I am taken aback that people actually do this. Where do they get the idea that it is a free makeup artist for them? I would never think of expecting or even asking a counter MA to do my makeup for a special event while they were working the counter.  
 
It's the same people who probably think that you can go to Sephora to touch up your makeup (I've seen a woman go into CVS, open a bottle of nail polish, and correct a chip without buying the bottle). Some people are just really that tacky and cheap


----------



## Raerae (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_MMMMM no! No one rings up a telemarketer and says "Hey, what's good? What have you got that can change my life?"_

 
Actually, all of those things you see in tv with the 1800 Numbers, are handled with inbound telemarketing.  Same with many ads in newspapers, radio, internet, etc.

Cold Calling is what people hate.  Those are the people who call you during dinner time trying to sell you car insurance, mortgages, and newspapers.

Inbound is anything from HSN, to infomertials, to 30 second commercials.

Ever called up to buy something, and after you buy it, get offered 100 other things you DIDN'T call for?  Thats inbound.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Tread lightly.  There's no need for the personal attacks and rudeness._

 
Perhaps you should apply this quote to many of your own posts hun.  I just follow your example.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ok don't get worked up about it! Relax, remember to breath!!_

 
Are you kidding?  Posts like that are like yoga.

 Quote:

  first of all i read all of the thread, people have to stick to the subject and not get out of it!  
 
Threads can have more than one topic.

 Quote:

  Second of all im not in the US to celebrate thanksgiving, i don't celebrate thanksgiving nor does my family so maybe you should get your facts straight first before you respond!!  
 
Please PM me all your personal information so I can get my facts strait.  Things like fav color are important, so don't leave those out.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2007)

*raerae - enough is enough. clearly you have zero respect for specktra staff and specktra members. we have warned you NUMEROUS times about your behavior and you cease to listen. as you can see, you are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for a period of time.  *


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It's the same people who probably think that you can go to Sephora to touch up your makeup (I've seen a woman go into CVS, open a bottle of nail polish, and correct a chip without buying the bottle). Some people are just really that tacky and cheap_

 

um i do that? i go to sephora to maybe put a little bit of color on that i forgot. and im not 'tacky and cheap'. Thats why theres something there called TESTERS. And yeah, sometimes i dont buy anything there when i put the product on, ahah so?? if they wanted you to buy something there theyd put up a damn sign saying, "If you try the testers, you MUST buy". dont judge people by calling them "Tacky, and cheap" because iM NOT.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_um i do that? i go to sephora to maybe put a little bit of color on that i forgot. and im not 'tacky and cheap'. Thats why theres something there called TESTERS. And yeah, sometimes i dont buy anything there when i put the product on, ahah so?? if they wanted you to buy something there theyd put up a damn sign saying, "If you try the testers, you MUST buy". dont judge people by calling them "Tacky, and cheap" because iM NOT._

 
People who steal testers from makeup counters aren't exactly the epitome of upper class high society, either. 

Touching up your face with testers is just tacky, in most people's opinions.


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 29, 2007)

haha how is it tacky? it isnt like i actually leave the house saying "oh lets go to sephora today to put on some eyeliner". i use the product maybe because the product faded on my face, like for instance my lipgloss. Maybe i wanna touch it up in Sephora, or try a different color. is that so tacky? Haha wow.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_haha how is it tacky? it isnt like i actually leave the house saying "oh lets go to sephora today to put on some eyeliner". *i use the product maybe because the product faded on my face, like for instance my lipgloss. *Maybe i wanna touch it up in Sephora, or try a different color. is that so tacky? Haha wow._

 


psst.. that's why i carry the lipgloss or lipstick i use that day in my bag - for touch ups if i need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




trying a new color is one thing - touch ups is another imo


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, AND you don't have to actually USE any of the icky samples. Bleh.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2007)

Gawd yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I detest using samples/testers.. 494596734690498347 people have touched and played with them so thanks but no thanks - not for me..


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

Putting a sample on my finger, wrist, or the back of my hand? Ok.
Anything else? yikes.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_haha how is it tacky? it isnt like i actually leave the house saying "oh lets go to sephora today to put on some eyeliner". i use the product maybe because the product faded on my face, like for instance my lipgloss. Maybe i wanna touch it up in Sephora, or try a different color. is that so tacky? Haha wow._

 
Maybe 'tacky' is the wrong word, but rather absolutely crazily unhygenic.  You have no idea where that lipgloss wand has been, and the nasty people who have rubbed it all over! Thats why MAC has their hygenic testers behind the counter (at least all where I live they do), and have also started cutting off the tips of mascaras and lipgloss wands.  Some people dont understand how many others have touched that product!  Some of the people who have put it on before you - I guarentee that you would not share your lipgloss with them.  I wouldnt want to put on a product that I knew 100 others had put on before me!!!  Can you say disease?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_haha how is it tacky? it isnt like i actually leave the house saying "oh lets go to sephora today to put on some eyeliner". i use the product maybe because the product faded on my face, like for instance my lipgloss. Maybe i wanna touch it up in Sephora, or try a different color. is that so tacky? Haha wow._

 
Trying a different color is one thing. Going into Sephora or MAC because you weren't responsible enough to throw lipgloss in your bag is another.

It's not the store's duty or my privilege to go use testers because I forgot my lipstick/my eyeshadow faded/etc. Testers are that, to test out a color/formula/brand. If you already know how a color looks on your face, that's not testing it, hence the name


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_*raerae - enough is enough. clearly you have zero respect for specktra staff and specktra members. we have warned you NUMEROUS times about your behavior and you cease to listen. as you can see, you are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a period of time.  *_


----------



## COBI (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_um i do that? i go to sephora to maybe put a little bit of color on that i forgot. and im not 'tacky and cheap'. Thats why theres something there called TESTERS. And yeah, sometimes i dont buy anything there when i put the product on, ahah so?? if they wanted you to buy something there theyd put up a damn sign saying, "If you try the testers, you MUST buy". dont judge people by calling them "Tacky, and cheap" because iM NOT._

 
But you're not TESTING it to see if you like the color/texture which is what TESTERS are for; you admittedly are using it because you forgot to put some on.  As you point out, they're "TESTERS" not "PUBLIC MAKEUP PRODUCTS".  If there's nothing wrong with your practice, why buy makeup at all... everyone can just stop by the mall everyday and do their makeup there.

To be honest, when I have forgotten something, I either go without or I DO buy (usually a cheaper drugstore brand since it is just to make do for the day.)  It's my fault that I forgot.  

And like others say.... yikes, I wouldn't really look at putting some of those testers on my face as a great idea; especially a store like Sephora where they are a lot less controlled than MAC, for example.  I am not meaning to slam Sephora, but in my area, the samples (regarding cleanliness) are a lot less clean looking than at MAC.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 29, 2007)

Some people just need to be told that they're acting like jerks sometimes. I think people lose sight of how easy it is to be cruel to others and how ugly it actually is.

Good for you, bloodmittens!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 29, 2007)

oh dear...what a horrible human being!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_um i do that? i go to sephora to maybe put a little bit of color on that i forgot. and im not 'tacky and cheap'. Thats why theres something there called TESTERS. And yeah, sometimes i dont buy anything there when i put the product on, ahah so?? if they wanted you to buy something there theyd put up a damn sign saying, "If you try the testers, you MUST buy". dont judge people by calling them "Tacky, and cheap" because iM NOT._

 
well i did that when i was about 14, but i now know as should you that it's digusting to test it on your face...


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_  I am not meaning to slam Sephora, but in my area, the samples (regarding cleanliness) are a lot less clean looking than at MAC._

 
yes gurl i completely agree with you, at sephora, they just leave it out there and they don't clean it after someone uses it.  At mac, they always clean their products (i.e. dip their lipstick in alcohol) after someone has touched it.  They even spray their brushes after they use it to apply whatever.  Despite the recent events that I have encountered at sephora,  I trust MAC alot more than I do sephora.


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lalaxp* 

 
_um i do that? i go to sephora to maybe put a little bit of color on that i forgot. and im not 'tacky and cheap'. *Thats why theres something there called TESTERS.* And yeah, sometimes i dont buy anything there when i put the product on, ahah so?? if they wanted you to buy something there theyd put up a damn sign saying, "If you try the testers, you MUST buy". dont judge people by calling them "Tacky, and cheap" because iM NOT._

 
There is a vast difference between testing and using a store as a free make-up buffet.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_There is a vast difference between testing and using a store as a free make-up buffet._

 
Well, at least she doesn't have the MAs put makeup on her b/c she needs a touch up and bolt afterwards. :X


----------



## chocodcocoa (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think makeup artists at MAC should EXPECT the customers to buy stuff from him / her just because he / she gave them a makeover.

Now, I don't go out and use people's testers for touch ups or get makeovers because I don't like to have people touch my face, but I went with a friend to get her makeover at MAC once.

So my friend sat down, and the ma started doing her makeup.  The ma was very nice and asked her the colors she liked, how dramatic or bright she wanted it, explained to her what she was using on her, etc etc... you could tell she was nervous though.
By the time her makeup was done, it was HORRIBLE. The foundation match was off and everything... and she hated it.  She didn't want to buy anything because her face looked like a mask had been painted on.  So instead I bought stuff from the ma, because I was there for a new collection anyway.

I know it's not nice to NOT buy anything since the ma wasted her time and everything... but what if the makeup is just awful?  I know my friend was upset because she wasted an hour of her time as well, and she had a party to go to, for which she was now going to be late.

This is my personal opinion, and correct me if I'm wrong about this... but shouldn't good makeup artist be able to make their customers want to purchase makeup from them?  I haven't had the best experiences with ma's at my store and counter, and I think that for them to expect the customers to buy and help them make their goals reduces their motivation to do a really great job.  My friend went there trusting that she will look awesome by the time her makeup is done... but it looked worse than when she did it herself.

I'm not coming up with excuses for those who just go there and get their makeup done for free... but if the ma can't deliver, you shouldn't have to pay for her inability.


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_yes gurl i completely agree with you, at sephora, they just leave it out there and they don't clean it after someone uses it._

 
Whenever I'm at Sephora, I always take advantage of the fact that they've got spray bottles of alcohol everywhere, and I disinfect lipsticks myself before trying them on, then I clean them off afterwards. Or if I used a brush, I use their bottles of brush cleanser and clean it off before and after I use it.

I hate that there's bottles of alcohol ALL over the place in Sephora and people won't take the extra few seconds to clean something after they've used it.


----------



## COBI (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I hate that there's bottles of alcohol ALL over the place in Sephora and people won't take the extra few seconds to clean something after they've used it._

 
The average consumer likely doesn't know about sanitizing makeup.  They are familiar with using makeup in their home where they may or may not even clean their brushes.  And they may have heard or read that you shouldn't share eyeliner.

Again, maybe not all Sephora's appear the way the one near me does, but I can't speak to their appearance.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 30, 2007)

The problem I always see with Sephora is that there is so much makeup, so many people, and not nearly enough people to both help and monitor the makeup.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I hate that there's bottles of alcohol ALL over the place in Sephora and people won't take the extra few seconds to clean something after they've used it._

 
i never even saw any alcohol bottles.. and if I did, I would use them trust me. I couldn't even find a freaking kleenex to wipe the blush off my wrist.  maybe not all sephoras are the same. sigh.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 30, 2007)

OK, so Specktra officially needs a signal like the batsignal. You could send it into the night sky and I would know to log in to catch up. Best thread ever.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_OK, so Specktra officially needs a signal like the batsignal. You could send it into the night sky and I would know to log in to catch up. Best thread ever._

 
I love you baby.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_OK, so Specktra officially needs a signal like the batsignal. You could send it into the night sky and I would know to log in to catch up. Best thread ever._

 
Or we could appoint one member to keep track of interesting threads and send out a group email when they pop up. This person would be compensated with MAC of course and we would all take turns bringing them food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh who am I kidding, the bat signal is way more practical and so much cooler.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 30, 2007)

We could call is the MACsignal ^_^.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_OK, so Specktra officially needs a signal like the batsignal. You could send it into the night sky and I would know to log in to catch up. Best thread ever._

 









 best post ever!!! bat signal


----------

